# HUGE haul post with pics



## jmvuitton (Jun 5, 2006)

My haul for last 5 days.

Day 1.
MAC ligelees: Valentine's & goldensoft
Philosophy lipgloss: Lemonade, raspberry sorbet, melon daiquiri & sugar cookie.
In addition, I also purchased Philosophy party house (melon daiquiri set), pool house (lemonade set) & guest house (sugar cookie set)







Day 2.
MAC CCB: Flighty & fuchsia perfect
Diorshow gloss show: Kelly rose, lindsay pink, rebecca red & carla corail
Nars baby doll lip lacquer
Make up for ever fascinating lipgloss: #3, 4 & 5






Day 3.
MAC: Studio finish foundation, 2 sets of #1 lash, 2 quads & brush #217
Make up for ever #912 fuchsia star powder
Urban decay eyeshadow primer potion
Sephora: Glitter lashes & false lash applicator






Day 4.
Brush #168 & 239
Blushcreme: Lune & Maidenchant
Lipsticks: Pretty please, lure, stroke of lust
Lipglass: 2 Sex ray & bait
Eyeshadows: 2 waternymph, 2 mancatcher, 2 aquavert & 2 sea myth
Fluidlines: Nightfish, 2 haunting & 2 delphic
Duo lash glue
Eyelash curler
#7 lash
TLC sticks: 2 Pink resort & after-tan
Hooked bronzing powder: Golden & refined enriched bronze
Apripeach pearlizer










Day 5.
Dior kiss: Grape freeze & snow cherry
Nars blush: Orgasm & torrid
Nars miss sadie lipliner
Nars hot wired lip lacquer
Dior beauty confidential sun illusion 001














Day 5 non makeup.
Juicy couture bracelet


----------



## beautymarked79 (Jun 5, 2006)

wow...thats an amazing haul...have fun with the colors.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 5, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing haulage!!!! Have you try the new Mac goodies? I'm really intresting in Lune blushcream and apripeach but I don't know which one to choose!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 5, 2006)

awsome haul


----------



## Joke (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, amazing!
I'm pretty sure you had fun shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lola336 (Jun 5, 2006)

omg what a haul!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 5, 2006)

now that is a haul!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 5, 2006)

woah hanna! killer haul


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 5, 2006)

OOHHH wow ........ that is a LOT of stuff :O   nice haul there!!! have lots of fun with the new goodies!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W !​


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 5, 2006)

that bracelet is gorgeous, and i love the dior pallet! its so cute


----------



## arbonnechick (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy shit!
That's some week!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 5, 2006)

i have that bracelet in pink!


----------



## peroxide (Jun 5, 2006)

Any chance of swatches of 
Blushcreme: Maidenchant
Lipsticks: Pretty Please
Lipglass: Bait 

:loveya: 

ROX


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 5, 2006)

wow, how fun

that bracelet is so cute, i love it!


----------



## zwfan (Jun 5, 2006)

jaw falls to the ground^&*((


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG great Haul! Have fun w. all that stuff! I love how you had such a variety of brands in there! So fun! Oh and I love that bracelet!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG you are my hero (dior glosses & nars blushes being addictions as well as mac)

is carla coral the one below lindsay pink (or 3rd from the top)

i have charlotte mocha & lindsay pink, they feel so tingly when i put them on, but are not stickly...i'll be quiet now.

Impressive haulage


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 5, 2006)

Ummm can you tell me what kinda job you have so I can afford all that too????? *excuses myself so I can clean up all this drool*


----------



## mima (Jun 6, 2006)

the best thing about this beautiful post with even more beautiful pics is that it makes me feel less guilty about my haulage. your credit cards must be smoking after that workout! enjoy your goodies. i see you're a lipgloss fanatic like me!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 6, 2006)

hot haul


----------



## jmvuitton (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_OMG you are my hero (dior glosses & nars blushes being addictions as well as mac)

is carla coral the one below lindsay pink (or 3rd from the top)

i have charlotte mocha & lindsay pink, they feel so tingly when i put them on, but are not stickly...i'll be quiet now.

Impressive haulage_

 
carly corail is the very top one


----------



## jmvuitton (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_the best thing about this beautiful post with even more beautiful pics is that it makes me feel less guilty about my haulage. your credit cards must be smoking after that workout! enjoy your goodies. i see you're a lipgloss fanatic like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been a lipgloss fanatic before a MAC collector. And not exactly my cc but my bank card was begging me to stop lol


----------



## jmvuitton (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Amazing haulage!!!! Have you try the new Mac goodies? I'm really intresting in Lune blushcream and apripeach but I don't know which one to choose!_

 
i'd def go with apripeach. its more versatile =)


----------



## jmvuitton (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Ummm can you tell me what kinda job you have so I can afford all that too????? *excuses myself so I can clean up all this drool*_

 

lol i work as bilingual clientele service


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Mouth drops...slob slides out..


i wipe it off...

you have to be kidding me...stuck in aawww


----------



## liltweekstar (Jun 9, 2006)

lovely haul and i love the juicy bracelet!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 9, 2006)

Geez louise! Looks like you've been having a whole lot of fun!


----------

